# Please, any Prayers Greatly Appreciated.



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Last night my parents took my grandma to the ER as she was having trouble breathing. They did a CT scan to find Pneumonia in her left lung, then found the big mass.... Any prayers are greatly appreciated. My dad is absolutely terrified of this, because he's convinced it's cancer.. My dad is really, really close with my grandma because she is the one who helped him in his roughest time. We know my grandma doesn't have too long with us, as she's been going downhill for a while and is 91 years old. But, we want to keep her as long as possible... So, please, please pray for my grandma... She really is the glue that holds my family together. I know this isn't exactly the place to post this but I know this is a caring, loving community... And I love y'all like family.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @MellonFriend @Goatastic43 @Doe C Doe boers! @KY Goat Girl @Rancho Draco
@Boer Mama


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Prayers going up for your grandma, and the rest of your family and you. Hugs.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Prayers going up for your grandma, and the rest of your family and you. Hugs.


Thanks Jubilee..♥


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Praying


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers for all involved. 🙏 💔


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Sending prayers for your grandma, family, and you! (((Hugs))) ❤🙏❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sending lots of prayers! I’m so sorry she and your family is going through this. ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks y'all. My grandma hasn't ever smoked, or anything like that, and there's no cancer that runs in the family, so we're hoping it's benign. But you never know until results are in. So I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Sending prayers for all of you and sending virtual hugs 🧡


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Praying for all of you!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sending prayers for your grandma and family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Praying


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Hopefully it’s just related to the infection! Positive thoughts to you, your grandma and your whole family who loves her.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Praying for your sweet grandma- no matter how long they’ve been with us, we’re never ready to say goodbye to our grandmas ❤
also praying for the rest of your family and you! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

This is the place we are all family here. Prayers for grandma and the rest of the family . 🙏 🙏 🙏 💚 💞


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Lord have mercy! May she have a speedy recovery and knowledgeable doctors to help you all through this.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks y'all. My grandma hasn't ever smoked, or anything like that, and there's no cancer that runs in the family, so we're hoping it's benign. But you never know until results are in. So I'll keep y'all updated.


Praying hard! Can I ask for your grannys first name? 

Did she ever work in a shoe factory? My grand mother did and apparently the binding glue they used could cause some masses. 

Ok about to say my prayers and turn in for the night.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Praying hard! Can I ask for your grannys first name?
> 
> Did she ever work in a shoe factory? My grand mother did and apparently the binding glue they used could cause some masses.
> 
> Ok about to say my prayers and turn in for the night.


Her name is Betty. Nope, she grew up working on a farm and worked at a carpet mill






Thank you all very much. She is feeling better now, able to breath better.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm praying for you dear grandma and for the rest of you. She is very blessed to have a family that loves and treasures her so much. Healing for your grandma, comfort for your family and wisdom for the doctors.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s great news that Grandma Betty is feeling better and able to breathe easier now ❤
at least it sounds like they’ve been able to do something for her pneumonia. Now they can focus on what needs to be done for the mass.
We’d all still be praying over you all! 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope your Grandma gets well soon, Lil boogie! 🙏🙏🙏 Great news that she's doing better than she was.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Praying for Betty and the Amazing family she has supporting her. The Grace of GOD can do miracles. 🛐✝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry about your grandma  Praying it’s nothing serious and she can be back at home soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for grandma Betty. 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank all of you, very very much♥. It's very appropriated. 

The doctors are wondering if the mass isn't cancer, if maybe it's a form of scare tissue due to her COPD.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Scar tissue isn’t good, but better than cancer 🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this and will keep positive thoughts for your whole family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank all of you, very very much♥. It's very appropriated.
> 
> The doctors are wondering if the mass isn't cancer, if maybe it's a form of scare tissue due to her COPD.


Still praying for grandma betty over here. Just had a couple real busy days at work and hadn't been able to respond yet. Well really hoping it's not cancer but also hoping it's not IPF either. Neither one is good news. Praying for healing and comfort. We had a family member once that a scan showed a mass. Then later the mass was magically gone. So praying her "mass" goes to Sunday mass and decides to go elsewhere on vacation.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

How's she doing? 🙏 💚💚


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Still praying for grandma betty over here. Just had a couple real busy days at work and hadn't been able to respond yet. Well really hoping it's not cancer but also hoping it's not IPF either. Neither one is good news. Praying for healing and comfort. We had a family member once that a scan showed a mass. Then later the mass was magically gone. So praying her "mass" goes to Sunday mass and decides to go elsewhere on vacation.


That's interesting about your family member! Thanks, she's doing so much better and should be outta the hospital soon. She's doing a LOT better!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's interesting about your family member! Thanks, she's doing so much better and should be outta the hospital soon. She's doing a LOT better!


I'll keep the prayer's coming. 🙏 🙏 💚 💚


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I have a funny story to tell. I'll tell later when I'm home


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I have a funny story to tell. I'll tell later when I'm home


I'm game!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry I never told, I got busy last night and was 2an getting a shower.


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok tell the story.. 😊 😊 😊 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Update. She was released today and my uncle Danny brought her home. She's doing okay but still not doing 100%. I'm spending the night with her tonight to ensure she has someone there if anything happens. I probably won't get much sleep at all tonight because I'll need to check on her every hour or so. Just to listen and make sure she's not having problems breathing or anything like that. So, I'm taking my Rifle since gun season opened today and in the morning I'll take a couple hours to head out to the deer stand and hunt for a bit


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I’m glad grandma is out of the hospital!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s a good update! ❤
hope you can catch a nap tomorrow- after a good hunt of course 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. 🤗 🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So we lsot my other aunt who's been in the hospital. Same hospital as my grandma, actually. My grandma is doing better. My aunt Rosy stayed with her last night and my aunt Joyce is staying tonight. I maybe staying tomorrow or my other aunt Angie. Not sure yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your aunt. Praise God your grandma is home and healing. She is blessed to have so many to sit with her!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I'm sorry you lost your aunt. Praise God your grandma is home and healing. She is blessed to have so many to sit with her!!


I'm happy my aunt's are willing to come and sit with her. And my uncle's, too


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Your grandma will be able to have a good visit with everyone that way 😊
Glad she’s doing well and able to be at home. Sorry about your aunt 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm sorry you and your family are going through such a hard time. My prayers are with you...


----------



## valsey (May 6, 2008)

You might get a baby monitor so you or anyone staying with her can get some sleep


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

valsey said:


> You might get a baby monitor so you or anyone staying with her can get some sleep


Good idea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My sister used a baby monitor when she was caring for our mom. It was very useful.
So nice that she can be home.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So sorry just seeing the posts from Oct 25rh. So sorry for your loss. The baby monitor is a good idea. I used one all the time in the barn during foaling and kidding seasons. 

Praying your grandmother is doing ok.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

DDFN said:


> So sorry just seeing the posts from Oct 25rh. So sorry for your loss. The baby monitor is a good idea. I used one all the time in the barn during foaling and kidding seasons.
> 
> Praying your grandmother is doing ok.


Thank you. She's doing a lot better now, we are staying two days out of the week and my aunt's and uncles are staying the other days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------

